# DIAMONDHEAD



## WeltyksWhistles (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello,Diamondhead is right around the corner.WE Mary and I are Leaving Saturday Morning.And I Thing that all of The Michigan Steamers are leaving the same Day.Jerry is having a breakfast at 8 am Monday For the Track Set up crew,We will start setting it up as fast as it gets there.
IF YOU ARE FLYING ,DRIVING,OR going by Horse drawn Cart.Have a Safe Trip.If Driving and You Get Tried Pull over and take a brake.You will get there.Don't want to damage a Engine............
SEE ALL SOON,TRAVEL SAFE .And have a good trip.
BOB IN MICHIGAN


----------



## PortageFlyer (Jan 2, 2008)

See you when we get there, Bob. Please have the track done by the time we roll in mid-day on Monday, will ya?

Looking forward to our annual "family reunion" in Mississippi.

Regards,


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I won't be there until Wednesday but I'm looking forward to seeing my live steaming friends from near and far! 
Family for sure! 
Take care of my "goodies" Jeff. 
Safe travel everyone, 
Tom


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don’t see me on Monday morning, send out a search party. I will be at Guantánamo Bay for trying to bring coal to Diamondhead.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm flying into Gulfport Thursday morning, then renting a car and driving to DH. I'm _really_ looking forward to meeting many of you I know online, but have never met face-to-face!!! I checked my reservation today via phone, and they still have it.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

You all have a blast and boil some water for me. Watch out for those guys from Houston, I wont be there to keep an eye on them.   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif

Steve


----------



## WeltyksWhistles (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve,I know one from Huston,will come back a lot Nosier.That one with the Aster GS-4.And it wont be the pop offs 
Dan,You did not have to go to Cuba to Get RUM,They do sell it at the IGA across the street from the Hotel. 
Jeff,You know that Carol & ED are all ready at Diamondhead on pins and Needles to set up the big track.Well lest than 24 hrs till We make the Drive.Cant Waite.It will be great to see our Live Steam Family Again.. 
TO all that are Driving,,,HAVE A SAFE TRIP,,,TO those that are Flying,Be nice to the TSA


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Will be in DH on Wednesday afternoon. Looking forward to seeing the "boys from the frozen north", our English friends, and Tom "Willi" Bowdler. 

Especially waiting to see the NWP cab forward as I've "lurked" on the forum as it was built. I'll have my scratch/kit-bashed 2-8-0 (think Cuba) to run. 

Safe trip to all. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

My dad and I will be there,

We are bringing the Ruby wine train (passenger cars and wine cars, there small no biggie), The new Shay #2 and the K28

Bob, 

I installed a remote to the whistle you installed on my dad's k28, he loves it, I have to tell him to stop or the train stops from lack of steam (not that bad but it sounds funny ).

We are planning on rolling in wednesday night and staying to late saturday night. Cant get off work too much more

I want to be there the whole time, doh.

- 
    Andrew Finegan
    Boca Raton, FL


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, I will be a first-timer, so thanks for the info--"rum at the IGA across the street". Expect that they will have the Coke and lime to go with it. Expect to arrive Wed. afternoon, with Doug Pyatt and our Shays. 

Larry


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

-


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steamtom1 on 01/11/2008 9:00 AM
In case anyone needs a stimulus to get in the mood...


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Howdy All:

As in past years I will be posting daily pictures of the event up to the Internet.  Hopefully you will start seeing them on Monday.  

This year I will be going a little different route so that I can spend more time out at the happenings and less time formatting and uploading images.  I will be posting them to a Google account.  So I can use Google's bandwidth and storage instead of my own.  Then after the event I will post them up to my personal web site (http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info) for archive purposes.  Though I am sure the ones I post to Google will be up there for many years.

To get to the new pictures you can follow this link:  http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup

Just to get the ball rolling and test it out, I have posted pictures from the last two years to this link.  Images are uploaded into Albums and I create a new Album each days pictures.  Then Google sorts those Albums into date order.  When you click on a album you get thumbnail versions of all the pictures that you can enlarge or there is a slide show button at the top to go through them one by one.  Hope this makes it easier for the viewers, I know it will make it easier for me.

Take care and I hope to see many of you there.


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

To all the first timers... Bob and I went last yr for the first time and it was totally awesome, wouldn't miss DH now for anything. Have been packing for two weeks. We will be in Tuesday night with a couple of Regners made into 7/8's locos. Hope some of the rest of y'all bring 7/8's. Can't wait either, driving in from the GA coast. See you again at DH. 
Gale, Bob's other half.


----------



## dgraley (Jan 2, 2008)

7/8 will be there.  Can't wait.  I'm arriving Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Arriving around noon Monday with my 7/8ths stuff.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Especially waiting to see the NWP cab forward as I've "lurked" on the forum as it was built.
I will be there Mike, but unfortunately, #21 won't be unless someone can convince me to ship it. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Dwight, 

Sorry to hear that you will not have #21 at DH. Even before 9/11 I was getting too many questions as I would try to check my foam lined instrument case that had my loco in it. Decided that UPS is the only way I was going to ship locomotives to out of state steamups. The brown van hasen't let me down yet. I wrap the locos in tissue paper, then old bath towels, then bubble wrap. I use a new box and put a layer of shipping peanuts in, then the wrapped loco, and fill the balance with peanuts. If the loco can't move, it can't be damaged. 

Looking forward to meeting you, with or without locomotive. There are too few people doing the kind of work you do. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

any chance someone might have a water gauge there from an Aristo Mikado? Or something with the same threads, possibly British according to Royce? Its 6.8mm X 1. Measures .268 " with no American thread pitch gauge fitting it. 

Its either that or a D&T to American threads. 

Andre'


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Already on my way!  Spending the night in Indy tonight.  Should be there sometime early Sunday afternoon since we aren't in any real hurry (yea right).


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

There are too few people doing the kind of work you do.
I donno Mike. We have at least five going on right now, and right here on MLS... Redbeard's Ruby Mason, Winn's Mason, Howard's Climax, Henner's Betsy, and mine. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif  I think it's spreading.  

Looking forward to meeting you too!


----------



## WeltyksWhistles (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry,Here We come


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Howdy All:
Diamondhead is pretty much the same.  Some new carpet, a little less clutter, but not much and the same old friends!  
This year I am going to try and get a web cam working for the day time.  We will see how it goes.  It will take one picture every 60 seconds and post it to my web site.  The last 30 minutes of pictures will be kept.  You can find the pictures here:  http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/Projects/webcam_gallery.htm  As you can see from the first few shots, there is nothing but carpet.  The track should be arriving shortly.










As I mentioned before, the pictures I take with a camera will be posted to a Google account and can be found here:  http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup
One last thing from the soap box.  Anyone that has put together an event before can tell you how much work it takes.  Anyone that has been to Diamondhead knows what the hotel is like.  That being said, those people that have nothing better to do than to complain to Jerry about the conditions of the hotel need to keep their opinions to themselves!  Too much clutter, areas in disarray, room not right, go tell the front desk.  Jerry doesn’t need anyone’s crap!  Jerry was only here 5 minutes before someone started about a roll of carpet near the bar in the atrium.  Good grief!!!!
Ok, I’m done.
Watch for pictures in both locations and I hope to see many of you shortly.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry doesn’t need anyone’s crap! 

Amen to That! 
rebeard AKA Larry


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Here goes my crazy mind.....


Good griping:
So when are we building the portable layout that borders the entire building? Diamondhead has been held there long enough correct? lol(or when is diamondhead putting a permanent one in lol.)(after they fix all the rooms etc etc etc etc).  Heck, I will even do all the work (track building that is).

Diamondhead should be like the renaissance fair, we should camp out for an entire month. Talk like engineers and sell funky train trinkets

Why dont we have a certification of a true steamer, make them work for it, you must go through a gallon of water for it and know how to silver soldier and go through the pain of your burnt finger(sounds like a cult lol).
Maybe I shouldnt be throwing crazy ideas out like this... hehehehe/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

- Andrew 
P.S. I am joking lol, sitting here at work waiting until wednesday to show up there. (If someone was serious I would set it up and run it except the minimal vacation time I get)


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

*FYI, First batch of Camera pictures posted:
*
http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

there is nothing but carpet. The track should be arriving shortly.

But it's new, clean carpet! What's not to like about that? After ten years, you could still see where this loop of track was put on the floor, that "gunge can" was spilled, etc. 

On the downside, now we have to take better care of the place, since it is not already trashed when we arrive. I'll learn to live with it.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Just looking at John Fullers' web posted pictures and I have to say, and I can't help myself, the place looks GREAT! New carpet, fresh paint. I hope it survives a week of steam oil, coal ash, and spilled beverages. The nagging question is do they still have those truly gungy bar chairs that we sit in to watch the trains go by on the layout? I always felt like I needed a shower after a session in one of them. 

I can't wait to get there and make my contibution to breaking in the place! 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

John
Great coverage with live feed and photos.  Keeps us inspired and looking forward to our steam up this weekend.  Glad all when well in setting up.


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike, believe it or not they reupholstered those bar stools/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif and put them in the bar.  So a couple of guys went in there and brought them out.  They are not great but a lot better than the dirty, sticky looking things they used to be.  Tomorrow I will get a picture.  Anyone who has been here probably knows what we are talking about.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dateline Diamondhead...

The Duchess pulls a rake of David Leech LMS coaches in their maiden public appearence at 4:00 a.m. on Tuesday...










Emily checks her out...


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I see that the crowd is growing. I also note the presence of the first participant from the Seattle group. The event looks very promising this year as usual. Pity I cannot be there...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep looks like I am missing out also.  Maybe next year.  Later RJD


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I am on my way. Leaving this morning. Steve?


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Good Times!  The turnout seems a little high for this early in the week but there is still lots of time to run.  The swap tables just opened up and a couple of grand has already changed hands.  I do look forward to the swap tables!  Maybe I will move the webcam over there for a few minutes./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

It is raining pretty good down here and they are calling for high winds.  Safe travels to all those on there way.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I should get there late tomorrow afternoon. My flight is scheduled to arrive in Gulfport at 2:18 PM. Then I just have to rent a car and drive the 21 miles to DH.  
YAHOO!!!!!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

John
Since you seem willing to reposition the camera to various locations; how about some action on the big green track!
Appreciate all the coverage you make possible for those of us not able to attend.  Makes the day!


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Charles, I will have to look and see where I can set it.  The problem is that I have to have a power outlet to plug it into.  Finding an outlet that works is like finding a clean room around here!  So far I have only found two outlets on the outside wall.  I will check around.
Glad to here that someone is watching and enjoying.
Take care,


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Steam powered generator, just add uranium..... j/k

www.dynamichobbiesonline.com/products_st_model_25G.htm


- Andrew


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Many, many wonderful steamers and their owners already crowding the tracks!  Very impressive live diesel by Bob Pope, great paint scheme.
I see another CF with Paul at the controls.  So much to have to endure at work while the boys with their steam toys play.  Ol' Fart's project is top rate.
Just think the official start is not until Friday.....
I bet Jerry feels great with such a large turnout so early in the event.
Seems the swap table and work tables are busy, so Bob and Norm will be fixin and retrofitting all the parts to make the engines run.
Wondering if any boats will make the annual regatta?


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

* How in the world did you get my picture at DH.  (Wensday pic # 42) I am over 10,000 miles from there/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif
Roland
P.S. Hey Bob Star havent seen any picks with you in it.
Some day maby I will be able to get to this show. Keep having fun gents./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif*


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, the Diamondhead swap tables have consumed another wallet!!
Luckily Bruce had a keen eye on the tables and before I knew it I was staring at a brand new Roundhouse Darjeeling, in blue./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif  It had my name on it so I couldn’t resist.  

http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/images/webposts/2008/PICT2259.JPG

Turned out to be for sale by Stan Richmond who was also selling sets of brass rolling stock for this engine.  Guess who had to have a set of those as well?  Ouch.  PB&J Sandwiches for the next 4 months!!

http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/images/webposts/2008/P1170014.JPG


Makes one good looking consist!!
Anyway, it was a great day and I got two runs of the new engine, even with all the people now at the event.
Also got to meet Dwight this evening.  Great people in this hobby.
Keep watching the two web sites for more pictures.
Live webcam:  http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/Projects/webcam_gallery.htm
Daily picture uploads:  http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup
Almost forgot.  Just before hitting the sack I saw Cliff from Accucraft followed quickly by a K36 steamin by!

http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/images/webposts/2008/Pict2300.JPG

http://www.johnsgardenrailway.info/images/webposts/2008/Pict2302.JPG

Check out Thursdays photo album for more images.  I will try and get some in the daylight tomorrow as well.

_Images exceed 640 pixel max. width - converted to links. Mod._


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the up date.  always interesting as to what you will see.  Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. On the Burlington Zephyer, did someone covert it to a live diesel, or what? 

Jerry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Me thinks the web cam need a speaker along side of it...

Then we at home can yell...

"DOWN IN FRONT!" 

at the folk that are standing in front of it!  /Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/wink_smile.gif


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Evenen' All - couldn't help but notice the Accucraft Royal Hudson there...anyone see it move? A couple of us over here in the cheap seats would dearly love to see and and all movie of it in motion. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry I could not make Diamondhead this year. I registered but I've been stuck in Alabama for three weeks with a family medical emergency. Hope to see everyone next year. Thanks for the pictures and keep them coming. 
Pat Darby


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting the event images.  You guys are having too much fun.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, it has finally come to an end.  Six great days of steamin’!  The webcam is packed away, the last of the pictures has been uploaded and I have 19 hours of driving to do starting at 5am./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif
I hope everyone who was interested enjoyed the photo coverage and also enjoyed the webcam.
I tried to get live video running from the webcam but the hotel had their wireless system locked down this year and I could not get past their firewall.  (Last year I had full control...) There is more than one way to skin a cat and I might try and setup my own network next year so I can bypass the hotel and get that live video feed working.  In 12 months we will see.
I did take some short video clips here and there.  Hopefully I will find time this coming week to post them.  I will follow up here when I do.  I did see the Accucraft Hudson run and it looked like a winner./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

Good times and missed friends.  You may recognize the gentleman on the right from different G1MRA events and videos.  That's John Fuller.  Wait, that's my name!  Makes for some interesting conversations and registration fun.  So for the whole event I was known as John Fuller US and he was John Fuller UK.  The best Diamondhead yet!









Thanks for all the comments and e-mails.  Safe travels to all those attending.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting all those pictures.  A great DH meet.  Lots of new stuff, K36, CF's, S2's et al.  Looking forward to next year.  Maybe the Cabin Fever bunch can join us in 2009.  I kind of enjoyed the extra track time we got this year.  The two CF's in attendance ran great as far as I could tell(Charles).  The K36 is a huge machine.  Hans had his Aster reps(from Japan) there Friday and Saturday running the S2's and taking orders and answering questions.  

http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

DH 09 is projected as the finale for this international gathering?

John
CF- can perform as demonstrated via Alan's hour run, as well as DH 08 along with Dr. Rivet's meet.   There is a difference between a base line performance and retrofit/modifications that can improve a performance.  As with all things there is a difference between hind sight and foresight.    We all know the reality of any product and the best laid plans of mankind.  Similar to the development process of the CP Hudson with Dick Abbott; what it was and where it is now.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 01/21/2008 5:28 PM
DH 09 is projected as the finale for this international gathering?

Charles, that was the rumor early on, however I believe Jerry said later he would host the meeting as long as he was able.  That is all I know.  Perhaps someone can email him and get clarifcation.

John


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

"DH 09 is projected as the finale for this international gathering?"

Charles, too early to tell, but I don't think so.  I was told that Jerry has had an offer from one of the local steamers who will be retireing in less than two years to give him whatever help he needed, and/or take over operations if and when Jerry decides he has had enough of this fun.  Don't know how that will pan out, but gives great hope that Diamondhead will continue as long as the people want for it to happen.  And from what I heard this past week, nobody is near ready to call it quits.  Heck, by next year the hotel may have the new rooms open!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

I would just like to say thanks to everyone that made my trip the DH so enjoyable. It was another great week of playing trains, meeting and making friends.
 
Special thanks to Jerry Reshew, not only did he organise the whole event again, he lent me his brand new Garratt engine to play with all week.  
 
I learned a lot too, “one should not judge folks by their posts on MLS !!!!”   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif
 
I am grateful to the guys that made me so welcome and took the time to teach me about American culture and “ street sweepers” etc. Thanks guys I had a terrific time and lots of laughs.   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif
 
Look forward to seeing you all again next year.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif
 
Watch out for those Ninja's Phil...   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif
 
Happy steaming..


----------



## wboylejr (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod,

Bob and I enjoyed setting our cultural relations back many decades!  Keep on "packing"!  Have a safe trip back to the UK, and don't forget to say hello to the Queen for us./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

Bill Boyle
SA#767


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks. On the Burlington Zephyer, did someone covert it to a live diesel, or what? 


That was a Wada Works Zephyr made around 1996. He only made 10 of those that I know of. I brought it down so that Bob Pope and I could have some fun running diesels. Jerry Hyde also joined in with his F7 that he is currently producing. 

Scott


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Wada-san and I sat around the club house at Susuno a year last november and unpacked the latest version of the WLW Burlington Zephyr bodies, including the RPO car.

We closely examined each and every one of the four cars, and he pronounced himslef happy with the latest version.

No prices, but hey, if you have to ask......

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 

The link above is to my Flickr Web Album with my Diamondhead 08 Photos.The Main set is mostly diesels(go figure), and the other set was taken with my beam splitter lens for stereoviews, for those who have an interest in that side of th photo hobby. You will need a viewing lens (lornette type)to see the 3d effect. Enjoy! 

Scott 
www.livedieselmodels.com


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! Love the stereoviews. (Stereo viewing without a lens is a practiced skill I picked up in Geology class.) Any info on the beam splitter lens? Is it an attachment for a 35mm camera, or something specialized like whatever those 3D cameras you used to shoot with? 

Later, 

K


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

The cross your eyes and stare at the center picture method lol. 

-andrew


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Viewers? We don't need no stinkin' viewers! 

Don't cross your eyes, though. These are "straight" images. For me, the really great news is that my eyes are working for stereo viewing again; I had that surgery three years ago that gave me double vision and I couldn't fuse anything for a couple of years. Hoorah! 

I used to have one of those Pentax splitters (is that the one you have?) but sold it because I never used it. The nice thing about them is that you get a stereo print from one frame, while the dedicated stereo cameras make you collate separate frames into a slide holder. I still have a Stereo Realist, a TDC Vivid (my fave) and a Nimslo with a macro attachment. Ah, memories.

Good pics, Scott. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to work at it to get my eyes into the 3D mode. It is a bit of an exercise to do it, but viewing them in 3D really makes details pop out. I saw things I didn't notice before. 

When viewing the 3D photos on the web page, I got my eyes into the 'mode' and then just scrolled the images up and down so I could view the next one without having to work at it to get my eyes into the 'mode' again. Then I got to the first non-3D photo and I think my left eye nearly popped out of its socket trying to keep the single image in 3D. OUCH!


----------



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, 

It was nice to finally meet you at Diamondhead and I enjoyed seeing the Wada Zephyr run. Thanks for the photos - I can appreciate the 'diesel slant'! 

Bob


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

For those who asked - here is the link to the beamsplitter I used: http://www.berezin.com/3D/3d_lens.htm 

Good to know there are a few out there who have the 'skills' to freeview even though I didn't set them up for that! ;-) 

Scott


----------

